
Scientists unveil new form of matter: time crystals - seycombi
http://news.berkeley.edu/2017/01/26/scientists-unveil-new-form-of-matter-time-crystals/
======
seycombi
Observation of discrete time-crystalline order in a disordered dipolar many-
body system
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1610.08057](https://arxiv.org/abs/1610.08057)

